

EU funds open source language Scala  - Kototama
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/EU-funds-open-source-language-Scala-1170222.html

======
kleiba
How nice for the researchers in Lausanne - especially since Switzerland is not
even part of the EU.

~~~
cstuder
We're probably world leaders in cherry picking. Sorry about that.

EPFL is a quite international school though, the borders get very blurry
around Lausanne and Geneva.

~~~
kleiba
No need to be sorry, we're all going to profit when a free software project
receives funding.

------
iwwr
What sort of features have they agreed to further implement or refine? I
suspect something like this is in their grant contract.

Note that, like all EU money, the Scala people will have to fund themselves
and then a year or so later would they actually see the check.

~~~
Dn_Ab
It has to do with making parallel programming more palpable. See
<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4178>

~~~
jacquesm
The article says this: "A paper by Odersky states that the EU funding will
mainly be provided for the definition of domain-specific languages (DSLs) in
libraries." and refers to this blog post: <http://www.scala-
lang.org/node/8579>

Is that the same thing?

~~~
Dn_Ab
I do believe so as the technique that Scala seeks to utilize to tackle
parallel programming _"is to use "language virtualization", combining
polymorphic embeddings with domain-specific optimizations in a staged
compilation process."_.

\---------------

This thread's article has:

 _"Over the next five years the group of developers working at Switzerland's
EPFL (École polytechnique fédérale de Lausanne) will be receiving €2.3 million
from the European Research Council."_

The LMTU thread links to the blog post you mention above which contains:

 _"The Scala research group at EPFL is excited to announce that they have won
a 5 year European Research Grant of over 2.3 million Euros to tackle the
"Popular Parallel Programming" challenge. This means that the Scala team will
nearly double in size to pursue a truly promising way for industry to harness
the parallel processing power of the ever increasing number of cores available
on each chip."_

Basically they all point to the same place.

------
jacquesm
I hope the money does not come with too many strings attached in terms of
reporting requirements and so on.

2.3 million euros is pocket change for the EU but for Odersky and his team it
is a very large sum of money to be able to use to expand their team and to put
more power behind the scala effort.

------
sandyc
This is great! Fantastic to see government get behind innovation like Scala.

